# Επιτέλους — διεθνής αναγνώριση για την ελληνική λέξη «έξινος»!



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να έχει μεγαλώσει σε ελληνόφωνο περιβάλλον και να μην έχει ταπωθεί τουλάχιστον μια φορά από κάποιον εξυπνακιστή με το θρυλικό *έξινος*. Ωστόσο η λέξη αυτή παρέμενε μέχρι πρόσφατα εντελώς περιφρονεμένη, εντεταγμένη στη β' κατηγορία τού λεξιλογίου μας, ως αποτέλεσμα της δυσφορίας των λεξικογράφων για τoυς ονοματοποιητικούς εξυπνακισμούς και λοιπά ταπώματα.

Όμως όχι πια! Πλέον ο ήχος _έξινος_ (γραφή: *έξυνος* — πρβλ. και παλαιότερη γραφή _ξυνός_ αντί του σημερινού _ξινός_) αποκτά επιτέλους διεθνές στάτους και θα ακούγεται από όλα τα στόματα ανά την υφήλιο, χάρη στους Κορεάτες φιλέλληνες: Η Σάμσουνγκ επέλεξε το όνομα Exynos για τη νέα γενιά επεξεργαστών της, προϊόν λεκτικής διασταύρωσης των ελληνικών λέξεων _έξυπνος_ και _πράσινος_ (*Exynos originates from the Greek words smart (exypnos) and green (prasinos)*).

Με αφορμή αυτή την είδηση καταρρίπτεται οριστικά και ο μύθος ότι οι μεγάλες ξένες εταιρείες τεχνολογίας προσλαμβάνουν αποκλειστικά Έλληνες — διότι αποκλείεται ελληνικός νους να σκαρφιζόταν μια τόσο μεγαλειώδη εξαμβλωματική λεκτική σύλληψη. :cheek:


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 13, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Με αφορμή αυτή την είδηση καταρρίπτεται οριστικά και ο μύθος ότι οι μεγάλες ξένες εταιρείες τεχνολογίας προσλαμβάνουν αποκλειστικά Έλληνες — διότι αποκλείεται ελληνικός νους να σκαρφιζόταν μια τόσο μεγαλειώδη εξαμβλωματική λεκτική σύλληψη. :cheek:



Το αντίθετο μάλιστα. 
Έλληνας ήταν ο creative director και του ήρθε η ιδέα ενώ τα έξυνε. :blush:


----------



## sarant (Apr 13, 2011)

Πολύ κέφι είχες όταν το έγραφες!

Αχ, θα σου το κλέψω, να το ξέρεις!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 13, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
> Έλληνας ήταν ο creative director και του ήρθε η ιδέα ενώ τα έξυνε. :blush:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

Ακούστε εδώ κι ένα γνήσιο, ελληνοπρεπέστατο κι ολοκάθαρο *έξυνος* από αγγλόφωνους, να χαίρεσαι τα ελληνικά τους: :)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

Και το Μάζντα Ξίδος δεν πήγαινε πίσω, αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και σκεπτικό...
Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί το Exynos εμπεριέχει και το «πράσινος». Έχει ενδιαφέρον επίσης το ότι οι διάφοροι κρετίνοι του μάρκετινγκ στρέφονται πλέον και στα νέα ελληνικά στην απελπισμένη τους προσπάθεια να βρουν ένα ψαρωτικό όνομα. Ελπίζω ο νέος επεξεργαστής να μη διαθέτει MALA cache.



Tapioco said:


> Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
> Έλληνας ήταν ο creative director και του ήρθε η ιδέα ενώ τα έξυνε.


Ρισπέκτ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

stathis said:


> Και το Μάζντα Ξίδος δεν πήγαινε πίσω, αλλά εδώ υπάρχει και σκεπτικό...


Η Μάζντα έχει μακρά παράδοση στις κουλές ονοματοδοσίες, με αποκορύφωμα το Eunos το οποίο, με βάση τη βικιπαίδεια, ονομάστηκε έτσι από λεκτική διασταύρωση του ελληνικού _ευ_ "πολύς, καλός" με το αγγλικό _nos_ "σύντμηση του _numbers_" (!!!). Εγώ πάντως όποτε το έβλεπα κάπου γραμμένο σκεφτόμουν την εὐνή "κρεβάτι" (άλλη λέξη προϊόν τής βαθυστόχαστης ελληνικής σκέψης, αφού μπορεί να σημαίνει και "νυφικό κρεβάτι" αλλά και "νεκροκρέβατο | τάφος", οπότε η προειδοποίηση προς τους ανύπαντρους μέσω της σημασιακής μεταβολής είναι σαφέστατη :)).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως όποτε το έβλεπα κάπου γραμμένο σκεφτόμουν την εὐνή "κρεβάτι" (άλλη λέξη προϊόν τής βαθυστόχαστης ελληνικής σκέψης, αφού μπορεί να σημαίνει και "νυφικό κρεβάτι" αλλά και "νεκροκρέβατο | τάφος", οπότε η προειδοποίηση προς τους ανύπαντρους μέσω της σημασιακής μεταβολής είναι σαφέστατη :)).


Με τέτοια που λέτε συνέχεια, αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλές ανύπαντρες γυναίκες, οι άντρες που σπεύδουν να παντρευτούν, ιδίως οι χήροι και οι διαζευγμένοι, είναι απείρως περισσότεροι... :angel:

Τώρα θα μου την πέσετε και θα τρέχω στην Έλσα να ζητάω συμπαράσταση.

Χελπ, σ'λέω!


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2011)

Μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε στην καβάντζα μια ονομασία και για το επόμενο μοντέλο: Exixeros (από το: - Ε; - Έξις και ξερός).


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Η Μάζντα έχει μακρά παράδοση στις κουλές ονοματοδοσίες, με αποκορύφωμα το Eunos το οποίο, με βάση τη βικιπαίδεια, ονομάστηκε έτσι από λεκτική διασταύρωση του ελληνικού _ευ_ "πολύ" με το αγγλικό _nos_ "σύντμηση του _numbers_" (!!!). [...]



Ωραίο νήμα, Ζαζ!

Μου φαίνεται όμως πως σε παρέσυρε ο οίστρος για τον γάμο και τα σχετικά και το προσπέρασες το αποπάνω.
Δηλαδή: ευ+αριθμοί=ευάριθμοι ή μήπως "εδώ τα καλά τα νούμερα";

Θέμη, έξις και ξερός; Ωραίο μοντέλο θα 'ναι αυτό, για αλκοολικούς, καπνιστές και άλλους εθισμένους στο τελευταίο στάδιο.
Τη σειρά πώς να την πούμε όμως: Kathexin, Katasyrroin ή Katepanalipsin; (συγγνώμη, λάθος): Kexin, Xyrroin ή Katalipsin;  Φαρμακολογία.
  

Tapioco, gegrapsas! :up:


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

*Ευάριθμος*, στο νήμα _Λέξεις για φιγούρα και τρικλοποδιές_.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Με τέτοια που λέτε συνέχεια, αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί, ενώ υπάρχουν πολλές ανύπαντρες γυναίκες, οι άντρες που σπεύδουν να παντρευτούν, ιδίως οι χήροι και οι διαζευγμένοι, είναι απείρως περισσότεροι... :angel:
> 
> Τώρα θα μου την πέσετε και θα τρέχω στην Έλσα να ζητάω συμπαράσταση.
> 
> Χελπ, σ'λέω!



Η επιστήμη, Παλάβρα μου, έχει μιλήσει εδώ και χρόνια!  Όλο λένε, λένε, αλλά τελικά οι άντρες αποδεδειγμένα επωφελούνται από το γάμο περισσότερο από μας. Οι γυναίκες έχουν κέρδος μόνο όταν παντρεύονται μικρότερους... κορίτσια, το νου σας!


----------

